

Now Waegis is Completely Free - johns
http://nayyeri.net/blog/now-waegis-is-completely-free/

======
petercooper
You have to do some serious reading just to figure out what Waegis is. This is
a great example of when a seemingly good service isn't explained concisely..
fix that, and this could be huge(r)!

